# question for minivan xl drivers.



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

the cheapest way to get an xl car is a minivan. you can be on the road for $2k-$3k.

but overall do gas costs, the lack of agility, and lameness of driving a minivan validate driving the minivan for the occasional xl ride compared to driving a cheap x/lyft sedan?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Depends on market and time. 

You can make a few hundred dollars off a 2-3 rides but wait all day for them or do 20-30 rides to make the same


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

My minivans are Pontiacs and do not lack agility or speed. They get 16-18 mpg city driving. We don't use them for Ubering.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I would say you can make money both ways assuming that the sedan is good on gas. If your going to drive a sedan that gets 16 MPG than you might as well get a minivan. My 2006 Sienna feels like it has enough power but it feels like driving a boat. In my opinion, this is the best minivan out there. Mine is an 2006 and it even has the aux feature which is impressive since some luxury cars don’t even have that. I would recommend at least an 2007 model because it comes with a timing chain rather than a timing belt. Gas costs will kick your ass when you don’t have any XL pings but when you do get some XL pings, you will make money but don’t count on it because most of your pings will be X pings. I use this minivan because I already have it but if I can do it over again and I had a choice to choose what I wanted to drive, I would go with a really fuel efficient sedan.


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

I bought a 2 year old Kia Sedona rental a few months back and make about 30 to 40 percent more with 30 percent less rides a week then before. I get 18 to 20mpg city and 25 to 27mpg highway. Going XL for me was a good move. But it depends on the market.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Allow me to chime in. I drive a 2018 Honda Odyssey. It wasn’t purchased to do rideshare.
I get 26 mpg in town. 33-36 highway. I can fit 7 passengers....comfortably. X rides, Comfort, or XL, I make money. I don’t do pool.

Does it make sense for me, in my market? Absolutely. Is there additional cost? Absolutely. Eats brakes and tires, because it’s so effing heavy....especially with a full load on board. Snow....forget it.....it becomes a sled. Rain soaked roads.....also a pita.

Overall though, it’s a moneymaker. Average weekend night is 150-250. This is for 7 hours on app. I’ll start with a full tank, and end the night with well over half left. Can’t speak to weekdays, as I don’t drive them.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Moving_Target said:


> Allow me to chime in. I drive a 2018 Honda Odyssey. It wasn't purchased to do rideshare.
> I get 26 mpg in town. 33-36 highway. I can fit 7 passengers....comfortably. X rides, Comfort, or XL, I make money. I don't do pool.
> 
> Does it make sense for me, in my market? Absolutely. Is there additional cost? Absolutely. Eats brakes and tires, because it's so effing heavy....especially with a full load on board. Snow....forget it.....it becomes a sled. Rain soaked roads.....also a pita.
> ...


You call that heavy? What's its Curb Weight?


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> You call that heavy? What's its Curb Weight?


Yea...I call it heavy. Although I don't get your point....the answer is 6100 lbs.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Moving_Target said:


> Yea...I call it heavy. Although I don't get your point....the answer is 6100 lbs.


Well, I was going to compare it to mine. I suspect that 6,100 is your GVWR and not your curb weight. Curb weight for those is anywhere from 4300 to 4600 pounds.

Inside the door jamb somewhere is a Tire and Load information sticker. It will say the combined weight of occupants and cargo shall not exceed X amount of weight. Subtract this from your GVWR to get your actual curb weight. This is your vehicle's weight as configured from the factory with a full tank of fuel on board.

Mine weighs 5,901 pounds empty and Ubers around 6,500 pounds or so depending on how many people and their stuff is on board.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Well, I was going to compare it to mine. I suspect that 6,100 is your GVWR and not your curb weight. Curb weight for those is anywhere from 4300 to 4600 pounds.
> 
> Inside the door jamb somewhere is a Tire and Load information sticker. It will say the combined weight of occupants and cargo shall not exceed X amount of weight. Subtract this from your GVWR to get your actual curb weight. This is your vehicle's weight as configured from the factory with a full tank of fuel on board.
> 
> Mine weighs 5,901 pounds empty and Ubers around 6,500 pounds or so depending on how many people and their stuff is on board.


Yes. I've spent my entire career computing weights and balances....lol, albeit on a much larger scale....

If your question was my curb weight, it's 4560lbs it's still heavy, and because of that, eats tires and brakes.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Moving_Target said:


> Yes. I've spent my entire career computing weights and balances....lol, albeit on a much larger scale....
> 
> If your question was my curb weight, it's 4560lbs it's still heavy, and because of that, eats tires and brakes.


I would say its the design and not the weight itself. My rear brakes went 117K and my second set of fronts went 81K.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

rideshare2870 said:


> Mine is an 2006 and it even has the aux feature which is impressive since some luxury cars don't even have that.


What is an "aux" feature?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> What is an "aux" feature?


Auxiliary port for listening to music.



Moving_Target said:


> Allow me to chime in. I drive a 2018 Honda Odyssey. It wasn't purchased to do rideshare.
> I get 26 mpg in town. 33-36 highway. I can fit 7 passengers....comfortably. X rides, Comfort, or XL, I make money. I don't do pool.
> 
> Does it make sense for me, in my market? Absolutely. Is there additional cost? Absolutely. Eats brakes and tires, because it's so effing heavy....especially with a full load on board. Snow....forget it.....it becomes a sled. Rain soaked roads.....also a pita.
> ...


I've driven all kinds of hours. Weekend nights and party hours is where XL shines. I'm assuming you get a few XL rides to make that. If you drive during the morning or afternoon, XL pings are scarce.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

rideshare2870 said:


> Auxiliary port for listening to music.


Oh, lol. I don't have that in the newer car (2018). So glad I don't, kids asking for an "ax" cord, I look at them


rideshare2870 said:


> Auxiliary port for listening to music.
> 
> 
> I've driven all kinds of hours. Weekend nights and party hours is where XL shines. I'm assuming you get a few XL rides to make that. If you drive during the morning or afternoon, XL pings are scarce.


My eyes pop out when I get an XL 45+, usually means $100 or more. And a lot of the time, it's one person that just wants the SUV.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Oh, lol. I don't have that in the newer car (2018). So glad I don't, kids asking for an "ax" cord, I look at them
> 
> My eyes pop out when I get an XL 45+, usually means $100 or more. And a lot of the time, it's one person that just wants the SUV.


What do you drive? I would think that aux would be a standard feature by 2018 in most cars...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

rideshare2870 said:


> What do you drive? I would think that aux would be a standard feature by 2018 in most cars...


They got rid of them, now it's just USB. Or at least in my car (Ford). Apple doesn't have a 3.5mm port anymore too.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> They got rid of them, now it's just USB. Or at least in my car (Ford). Apple doesn't have a 3.5mm port anymore too.


I'm aware that iPhones got rid of the aux jack but I didn't know some cars did too. It's stupid because there was nothing wrong with them. This makes me never want to upgrade to anything close to new.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm aware that iPhones got rid of the aux jack but I didn't know some cars did too. It's stupid because there was nothing wrong with them. This makes me never want to upgrade to anything close to new.


I completely agree. IPhone made an annoying move. And I was pissed. But I just bought the adapter (2 for $10) and I can keep using the aux cord ?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I completely agree. IPhone made an annoying move. And I was pissed. But I just bought the adapter (2 for $10) and I can keep using the aux cord ?


That's what I did. The only reason I "upgraded" was because they don't sell the iphone SE anymore, otherwise, I would of got another one. It had problems charging so I had to get the iphone 7 and sometimes their stupid adapters don't even work.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Matt101980 said:


> I bought a 2 year old Kia Sedona rental a few months back and make about 30 to 40 percent more with 30 percent less rides a week then before. I get 18 to 20mpg city and 25 to 27mpg highway. Going XL for me was a good move. But it depends on the market.


Hey Matt, what market are you in ? Any good strategy ?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> Yea...I call it heavy. Although I don't get your point....the answer is 6100 lbs.


6100 LBS IS HEAVY imo


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

rideshare2870 said:


> What do you drive? I would think that aux would be a standard feature by 2018 in most cars...


New cars = Bluetooth, that auto connects when you turn on car.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> New cars = Bluetooth, that auto connects when you turn on car.


That's a dope feature. It sounds useful.


----------

